# Galego: O meu home



## Maurits van den Bosch

Boa tarde!

Eu estiven vendo uns programiñas da TVG onde o tema son sempre os bares que hai en Galicia, as súas tabernas mariñeiras, cantinas, tendas-bar, bares-estanco, etc. Unha señora cincuentona amosaba a súa baiuca, respondendo asemade a preguntas sobre o seu traballo alí, e foi entón que alguén pediulla que dixese porque lle apracería que visitasen o lugar. Despois de enumerar unhas cantas calidades do seu humilde estabelecemento, ela di:

— E eiquí tamén seredes moi ben acollidos por min e polo meu *home*...

Polo contexto non me está claro se ela fala do seu marido ou do individuo con quen seica vive, podendo ser ele un compañeiro sentimental, no sentido máis íntimo da palabra mais sen que lle chegue a ser un marido como Deus manda.

Gustaría de saber se a palabra "home" nesta frase e de xeito xeral quer dicir en galego _necesariamente o_ esposo dunha muller, aquele con quen ela está casada oficialmente, ou se, ó contrario, tamén pode significar amante, compañeiro, noivo ou algún outro sinónimo polo estilo.

Agradezo de antemán calquera resposta. Deica logo!


----------



## jazyk

En Galicia non sei, pero xa oín na televisión mulleres do Nordeste brasileiro dicir "meu homem" en situacións que me deron a entender que se estaban a referir á persoa coa que vivían sen estaren casadas.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jazyk said:


> En Galicia non sei, pero xa oín na televisión mulleres do Nordeste brasileiro dicir "meu homem" en situacións que me deron a entender que se estaban a referir á persoa coa que vivían sen estaren casadas.



Vostede é bo coma un año! É xentil da súa parte dar unha achega dende o punto de vista dun outro país, cuxa lingua ademais é ben próxima do galego, inda que de tódolos xeitos non me axude agora co significado desta verba en Galiza especificamente. Non procurara, cando expuxen a miña dúbida, ni unha resposta baseada nos significados que os lusofalantes dan a "_homem_" nin tampouco aqueles que dan a "_hombre_" os castelanfalantes.

Continuarei a agardar, xa que logo, a resposta dun galegofalante nativo ou de alguén que, sen se-lo, viva aló.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jazyk said:


> persoa coa que vivían sen estaren casadas



Neste sentido, temos en galego directamente a verba "*mancebo*". Un(ha) mancebo(a) é quen vive con alguén sen ser esposo(a) oficialmente, entre os outros significados ben coñecidos do termo.


----------



## jazyk

Suxiro procurar xente que se autointula falante de galego no foro Sólo español e pedila súa participación. Aquí difícilmente verán a túa pregunta.


----------



## jazyk

Será que verba ten esa acepciôn que ti lle deches? Segundo o dicionario da Real Academia Galega non: Definición da palabra verba

Eu tería usado palabra, vocábulo ou termo.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jazyk said:


> Será que verba ten esa acepciôn que ti lle deches? Según o dicionario da Real Academia Galega non: Definición da palabra verba



Decotío os neofalantes atópanse ante tal disxuntiva: seguir ó pé da letra a normativa oficial do galego ou fala-la lingua do pobo? O que facer?

Pois verba co significado de palabra existe e élle ben coñecida no galego coloquial. Un exemplo sería a frase "_non has deixar perderse as verbas patrimoniais do noso idioma en detrimento de formas castelanizadas ou hibridas_", que abofé que eu xa escoitei máis de unha vez. O uso de verba coma sinónimo de palabra considérase enxebre en algúns contextos (por exemplo entre as persoas dunha certa idade), inda que non o recolla con este significado o dicionario da RAG. Por certo, sabémo-lo todos, a devandita obra lexicográfica está en constante evolución, engadindo unha palabriña aquí, modificando as acepcións de outra acolá. Velaí un dos moitos autores galegos que empregan a palabra verba co significado que eu deille denantes:


----------



## jazyk

Grazas pola información!


----------



## samlj

Segundo o meu entender, o home é o marido, da mesma forma que "a miña muller" enténdese como a esposa. Porén, a RAG discorda comigo na súa 7ª acepción:
Dicionario - Real Academia Galega

_Marido ou compañeiro, con respecto á parella._​A ver logo se podedes vir ti e mais o teu home.​


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

samlj said:


> _Marido ou compañeiro, con respecto á parella. _A ver logo se podedes vir ti e mais o teu home.


Ola, samlj!
Esta sétima acepción da palabra élle un pouquichiño ambigua, pois admite dous significados.

Outrosí, eu quixera saber se un galego, ó ouvi-la palabriña no contexto que amentei antes, entenderá _o meu home_ vido dos labios dunha muller coma cónxuxe, compañeiro (aquele que vive con ela) ou apaño (ou sexa, o seu amasio, se é casada). Inda me resta a dúbida.


----------



## jazyk

Creo que xa respondeu:


samlj said:


> Segundo o meu entender, o home é o marido


----------



## samlj

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Ola, samlj!
> Esta sétima acepción da palabra élle un pouquichiño ambigua, pois admite dous significados.
> 
> Outrosí, eu quixera saber se un galego, ó ouvi-la palabriña no contexto que amentei antes, entenderá _o meu home_ vido dos labios dunha muller coma cónxuxe, compañeiro (aquele que vive con ela) ou apaño (ou sexa, o seu amasio, se é casada). Inda réstame a dúbida.



Neste contexto, para min significa inequivocamente que o home é o marido. Se houbese algo fóra do contexto que indicase o contrario, sería outro tema... Probablemente a RAG recolle ámbolos dous significados porque o segundo tamén ten o seu uso, pero podería dicir con seguridade que o primeiro é o máis común e o que eu entendo ante calquera falta de contexto.
É curioso porque a mesma acepción para “muller” é inequívoca: significa ”esposa”. Pero iso pode ser tamén un reflexo do sexismo da linguaxe, pois faltan a meirande parte das acepcións que existen para “home“ e que poden ser perfectamente aplicables a “muller”.

P.S. *Inda réstame -> Inda me resta a dúbida. O adverbio “aínda” (ou inda) é dos que atrae o pronome, que fica anteposto ó verbo.
P.P.S. Descoñecía a palabra “amasio”, grazas!


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

samlj said:


> ...podería dicir con seguridade que o primeiro é o máis común e o que eu entendo ante calquera falta de contexto.





samlj said:


> É curioso porque a mesma acepción para “muller” é inequívoca: significa ”esposa”.



Claro, a concepción tradicional do papel da muller dálle moito xogo nisto. Un pouco coma se a mentalidade fose determinante en clasificá-la case coma un ben do home, unha vez que o casoiro entrambos tivo lugar. Mais esa, é outra historia (sobre a que debatería encantado se viñera a conto).

E arre demo! Graciñas polas preciosas correccións, téñoas moito en consideración pois inda me falta abondo para que deprenda ben a súa lingua, estudándoa aquí dende a distancia. O lugar do pronome en galego constitúe todo un misterio nalgunhas ocasións, non si? Normalmente, eu tento dar preferencia ás construcións xa coñecidas que por conseguinte son inequívocas para min e evito a toda costa botar man das outras, o que tampouco é posíbel facer sempre.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

samlj said:


> ...faltan a meirande parte das acepcións que existen para “home“ e que poden ser perfectamente aplicables a “muller”



Agora ben, sería realmente interesante que se amentase de cando en vez nun dicionario normativo certas expresións coma "muller de acción", "de letras", "de estado", ou mesmo "de negocios". Reflectirían así o uso actual da lingua en moitos medios de comunicación e na literatura do noso tempo, amais de non restrinxir os significados da voz _muller _ás acepcións banais do cotián dunha parte dos falantes. Para calquera lingua moderna que se prece tal observación permanece valida, sexa ela o galego ou as outras.


----------



## Calambur

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> — E eiquí tamén seredes moi ben acollidos por min e polo meu *home*...
> 
> Polo contexto non me está claro se ela fala do seu marido


Hola.

En ese contexto, es *su marido*.

Saludos._


----------



## samlj

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Agora ben, sería realmente interesante que se amentase de cando en vez nun dicionario normativo certas expresións coma "muller de acción", "de letras", "de estado", ou mesmo "de negocios". Reflectirían así o uso actual da lingua en moitos medios de comunicación e na literatura do noso tempo, amais de non restrinxir os significados da voz _muller _ás acepcións banais do cotián dunha parte dos falantes. Para calquera lingua moderna que se prece tal observación permanece valida, sexa ela o galego ou as outras.


Estou moi dacordo contigo. Normalmente os redatores dos dicionarios esgrimen que estes son descritivos da fala actual, non constrúen significados. Porén, neste caso, estas acepcións existen na fala para "muller" aínda que historicamente, sobre todo cando a muller non estaba incorporada ó mundo laboral, non eran de uso común. Afortunadamente a RAG ten unha caixa de suxestións e probablemente lles escribirei nestes días unha para que consideren enmenda-las acepcións de "muller".


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

samlj said:


> Normalmente os redactores dos dicionarios aseveran que estes son descritivos da fala actual, non constrúen significados.


Faime pensar na famosa polémica que houbo entre os partidarios de continuar a manter as descricións pexorativas de xitano no dicionario da RAE hai uns anos e aqueles que se opuñan a elas. A guerra non está gaña, algunha batalla si. Pois obviamente que vostede está no certo, unha obra consultada millares de veces tódolos días terá sempre o poder de influenciar a maneira coma unha palabra é percibida polos falantes.



samlj said:


> Afortunadamente a RAG ten unha caixa de suxestións e probablemente lles escribirei nestes días unha para que consideren emenda-las acepcións de "muller".



Se contactar ós da RAG, avísamo. Seria un pracer ler a mensaxiña, e se callar poderíamos redactar xuntos o texto. Poderá pensa-lo ben e responderme máis tarde se o quere.

Envieilles eu mesmo unha suxestión antes atinente ó termo «inclusa». Sei ben que ele provén do castelán e que ten relación cos costumes antigos dunha sociedade bastante devota e empobrecida ó mesmo tempo; non obstante, mantivo a súa función na fala até hoxe. Ora ben, unha vez eu estaba vendo un documental sobre a Rosalía de Castro (coido que fora a través da TVG tamén, agora xa non me lembro) onde os propios estudosos das universidades galegas e especialistas da súa obra — falando sempre en galego —, ó evocar os seus anos mozos, discutían sobre a posibilidade de que a súa familia quixese nun primeiro momento abandona-la na inclusa compostelana. Pola simple razón de que é ben coñecido que o seu pai fora crego de profesión. Se inda me acordo ben, creo que lles enviei a ligazón do vídeo e suxerínlles polo menos engadir _inclusa _no significado do vocábulo _hospicio_. Por certo non són exactamente iguais, xa que o hospicio poderá ser administrado polo estado, inclusive por algunha fundación ou unha ONG. A inclusa non: é a Igrexa que o rexe e prové. Cabe salientar que o Estraviz recolle a palabra, explicándoa moi be na súa segunda acepción.

Inda ha de chover antes que se dignen a responderme... Pasáronse xa uns meses e no presente intre inda non obtiven deles resposta ningunha.


----------



## jilar

De primeras eu entendería que refire ó seu marido, estaría casada.
Pero podería ser que é o compañeiro sentimental e se refire a el desa maneira porque na práctica para ela é como se fose o seu marido, ainda que non estén casados.
Neste último caso sería máis normal dicir parella ou compañeiro.

Maurits, ben  podes engadir galego na túa lista.


----------

